# Modifying Fenwick Big Surfstick



## roundman (May 28, 2009)

I have an old Fenwick Big Surf Stik that I am pretty sure was rated for 3-6oz. It is 11ft and maybe an inch or two over. It throws 6 oz and light baits well but not big baits that you would use for shark and tarpon. I would like to shorten it so I could throw 6oz sinkers and a big chunk of bait. I use to fish Hatteras years ago and thought I use to see these rods cut down to something like maybe 10ft. I was wondering if anybody out there had any experience cutting one of these down and how much should I take off the tip to be able to throw 6 oz and chunk of bait about the size of your fist. I would appreciate any info, thanks


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If your rod is unmodified and 11 feet it is the #3 Blank

Surf Sticks came in three different sizes #1, #3, #5
The number corresponded to the weight in ounces for the ideal weight for optimum cast

The #5 is the rod that was used on Hatteras mostly
#5 is rated 5-8 oz and stock is 11'6"

We would cut anywhere from 3-8 inches off the #5 tip for Drum Fishing
depending on whether or not we wanted to throw ten ounces and bait or just eight and bait.
At the time in Rodanthe we thought we needed ten ounce heavers so the tips were cut more rather than less.

I have four #5's in varying lengths at the moment. One has 16 inches off the tip due to an accident, that tip should throw 24 ounces and bait I reckon, It is gathering dust in my garage at the moment.

I would not cut that #3 if I were you, it is a heirloom and while a few #3's were put into use for Drum fishing the tip is a good deal lighter than the #5
and is best suited to the 3-6 ounce it was designed for. Use it on light surf days with 4 ounce weight and what ever size bait you wish to put on it.
You will lose a portion of the springy tip which is what made these rods the favorite over the one piece solid fiberglas Lamiglas and Fenwick heaver blanks that came before them. We would not throw as large a bait as the size of your fist, more like the 
size of your thumb, so it sounds like you really require a heavier rod. There is a large selection of these available these days unlike when the Surfstick was "The Rod" and there was no other real competitor in my mind and that of the Rodanthe pier folks even the moderator at this site Kenny had two of them like most of the serious folks during that time period, Kenny is probably out Drum fishing today at the "secret" spot so I chimed in..


There are plenty of days when 6-10 ounces is not required to hold bottom or put a Sputnik on it.

I still use my Surfsticks from time to time, I have around eighteen heavers at the moment, but the difference with the Surfstick is that if you have a 9000C or 7000C on it you can close your eyes for a second and presto you are thirty years old again with out a care in the world....


----------



## roundman (May 28, 2009)

*Surf Stick*

Garboman, thanks for the reply. I just went out and measured it and it is 11ft 6 in. I use to have 3 of these but I am down to only one like this. I have a spinning rod that I thought was rated for 1-4 oz. From your post I assume the 11ft 6in rod is a no 5 and the rod that was cut down for a heaver. I have rewrapped it a couple of times so all of the info on the rating is long gone. I know only surf fish in Florida and most of that is Pompano and whiting. This time of year there are plenty of sharks and an ocassional tarpon in the surf. I have an Ocean Master Heaver but it is a little to much for me. 

If I read your original post correctly I am thinking maybe 4-6 in off the tip would be about right. Still got to get a reel. My old 10000C from my Hatteras days has given up. I sent it back once when the spool split and ABU rebuild it under the lifetime warranty wonder if they would do that again.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a Florida fellow named Jerry Foran that would probably rebuild the 10000C if he has the parts. I spent a whole Saturday after noon rebuilding my 1000C out of the Abu spare parts I have on hand. He rebuilds Abu's.
I would not trust Abu Sweden to do it at this point. Jerry Foran is on this site.
I have most of the larger ABU's and still fish them from time to time. My Fenwicks are on their third set of guides.

If it is 11'6" it is the #5

I have a graphite 1502 rod that is a Rainshadow 12'6 Blank that I built for 6 and bait it has Alconites on it if you want to trade before you cut that Fenwick down. 1502 is a real light rod it has AA purple under AA Dark blue wraps.

I would only cut four inches at the most off the tip of your #5 for six and bait.

Post a picture of that Tarpon when you get him :fishing:


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*fenwick*

I have a fenwick that was originally wrapped for spinning but I converted it to bait casting. in short, I love the thing. And for the record have had many offers of "if you are gonna get rid of it call me first", but that will be after I am looooong gone. Jerry Foran is my man, I found him here and he has done three of four reels for me, one was a 7000 C3 I got out of a scrap pile in one of the local shops and it is sweet. You cannot go wrong with him, he is honest and straight and know what he is talking about. I have no qualms recommending him and have done so several time.... salt


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I've got the #5 and still use it a lot buy it's now got a 525 Penn on it because the 7000 that I bought with it back in '85 has some "issues" so if anyone can give me some contact info for Mr. Foran I'd love to get the original reel back on that rod so I can close my eyes and feel 30 yrs. old again too.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

here ya go .... http://hookless.com/


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

If any of you gentlemen want to sell any of the bigsticks - let me know.


----------



## roundman (May 28, 2009)

*Big Surf Stick*

Garboman, thanks for the offer of the rainshadow, it appears more than generous but I have some attachment to this rod and need to thank about it. I do want to thank you for the lead on repair of my 10000C. I talked to Jerry at Foran Reel service and he said he thought he could bring it back to life. He said he thought all of the parts were available and he would upgrade the drag. I already have it boxed up and will ship it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Roundman

When you get the 10000C back please post a picture of your Surfstick and Abu draped over one of those large type Florida Tarpon laying on a Beach:fishing:

On Hatteras I have caught some really nice Drum and Cobia using the sea mullet heads you talk about catching a lot of. Sea Mullet head casts pretty good too................way better than a Pompano Head


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Yeah, I am still looking for a Big Stick as well.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> here ya go .... http://hookless.com/


Thanks surfchunker !!!!!


----------

